# 2015-2016 Marriott Rewards Year-End Changeover, Status and Rollover Nights



## SueDonJ (Dec 10, 2015)

*Status Tiers in the Marriott Rewards program* are based on the number of Elite Nights earned; Lifetime MR status is based on cumulative Nights and Points.  Whatever status level you've earned as of 12/31/15 will remain in effect until 2/28/17 unless you attain a higher level in the interim:

_Silver = 10 Nights
Gold = 50 Nights
Platinum = 75 Nights

Lifetime Silver = 250 Nights and 1.2 million Points
Lifetime Gold = 500 Nights and 1.6 million Points
Lifetime Platinum = 750 Nights and 2 million Points_

There's also a _Platinum Premier_ status tier which consists of a certain percentage of the highest-earning Platinum members.  The requirements change year-to-year and any benefits are unpublished.

********

*Rollover Nights* are all those accumulated above the amount required for your attained status tier.  The equation to figure out how many Rollover Nights should be posted to your account when the year-end changeover is done, based on info in the "2015 Nights Detail" box in your account, is:

_"2015 Total" Nights Earned this Year
<less> "2014 rollover" Nights (from 2014 to 2015)
<less> Number of Nights required for Status held as of 12/31/15 (10 Silver, 50 Gold, 75 Plat)
<equals> Rollover Nights for 2015 into 2016_

********

*See these pages on marriott.com:  Member Benefits At A Glance and  Elite Rollover Nights and Lifetime Status and Expiration Guidelines.

*Note Marriott announced in advance a new policy, that effective 2/1/16 the expiration terms&conditions will be enforced.

*Marriott might grant status based on something other than actual Elite Nights earned; e.g. a Silver with 45 Nights might be granted Gold, or, a Platinum who hasn't reached 75 Nights might have that Platinum extended.  Sometimes there's no rhyme or reason to it.  If you're one of the "lucky" ones remember that it could be a double-edge sword because your Rollover Nights will be counted based on the status that's extended and not what's actually earned.  For example, if you've accumulated 45 Nights then your status should officially be Silver with 35 Rollover Nights, but if Marriott grants you Gold then no Nights will roll over (because 45 is less than the 50 Gold requirement.)

*Year-end changeover and Rollover Nights accounting will take place during January but each may not take place on the same day - watch your accounts and feel free to give the rest of us a heads-up here if/when you're seeing changes.  During the past few years there have been incorrect Status and/or Rollover Nights notifications generated by preliminary changeovers, so it's a good idea to take a screen shot or printout of your "Account Activity" and "Nights Detail" account information on Dec 31st, just in case.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 14, 2015)

*More Questions on Rollover Nights*

I took the time and read through all the informative Tug posts on rollover nights, but still need help. I read through many on the Marriott Rewards Insider site as well and the confusing MRP site, but still have questions

Right now I am silver elite with 36 nights towards Gold. 4 of those were rolled over from last year.

Questions are:

- Will 32 or 36 be rolled over towards the 50 required for Gold next year ?

- Where can I find clear and succinct information on how rollover and lifetime status work  ? I don't seem to be "getting it". 

- Any helpful hints on advancing status ? I have two Platinum units which give me 250,000 MRPs annually, have an MRP Visa which I load up with just about all purchases and always book Marriott when I can.

Thanking you in advance, I remain,
Unclear, possibly obtuse.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 14, 2015)

Take a look at Sue's thread about this topic.

_[Link disabled after threads merged.]_

You should have 22 nights roll over. You will only roll over what is above your current silver level (10 Nights). Then you have to subtract the roll over nights that were from 2014.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 14, 2015)

Thank you for your help. Both posts most helpful. I think the Marriott site is the one that threw me.
It gets worse.

I just called Marriott Rewards and they told me that 22 would roll over.

I called back and was told that 20 would roll over.

With this trajectory, I am afraid to call back again. 


Marriott works in mysterious ways.


I will stay tuned and see how this plays out.


-


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 14, 2015)

I've been doing some editing while you're reading, hope it doesn't confuse you further.  

I agree with Dioxide, if your numbers don't change before year-end you should be Silver Elite through Feb '17 with 22 Rollover Nights:

_*36* = 2015 Total" Nights Earned this Year
<*less 4 = 32*> "2014 rollover" Nights (from 2014 to 2015)
<*less 10*> Number of Nights required for Status held as of 12/31/15 (10 Silver, 50 Gold, 75 Plat)
<*equals 22*> Rollover Nights for 2015 into 2016_

The 22 Rollover Nights will give you a good start toward attaining Gold at some point in 2016 if your earnings are similar to this year.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks again. You folks are great.





-


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 14, 2015)

I am points rich, but nights poor.


Good to know that Marriott will start counting rewards stays toward elite nights. Yay ! I have 5 nights (4 plus the free 5th) booked at the Key West Beachside in February.  I think I'll only get stay credits for 4, but that's just fine.

 I have a week stay coming up at Mayo Clinic, Jacksonville, for cash, in March. 


UPDATE:

*Redemption Stay Credit

Starting Nov. 1, 2015 Marriott Rewards and The Ritz-Carlton Rewards members will earn  Elite night credit on redemption nights paid for with points. 


NEW Cash + Points

Coming in early 2016, the NEW Cash + Points will give Rewards members the flexibility to use a mix of cash and points to cover single or multi-night redemption stays.*


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 14, 2015)

I think you should still get 5 elite nights for your reward stay. It should be based on the nights you stayed, not the nights you actually paid points for.

One good thing is that roll over nights also count toward your lifetime nights. So it is like getting them twice. I have lots of nights toward lifetime status but are not even close when it comes to lifetime points.


----------



## mav (Dec 14, 2015)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Thanks again. You folks are great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  I have the opposite problem, tons of nights not enough points. Don't think I'll live long enough to make lifetime platinum


----------



## Steve A (Dec 14, 2015)

When do they notify you that you have reached a certain status? I have the nights and points for lifetime gold but have never heard from them.


----------



## jeepie (Dec 14, 2015)

*Try this...*



Steve A said:


> When do they notify you that you have reached a certain status? I have the nights and points for lifetime gold but have never heard from them.



1. Sign in.
2. My Account.
3. Account Overview.
4. Lifetime Status.


----------



## pafort (Dec 18, 2015)

*Marriott elite members lifetime vs SPG*

It is interesting how the SPG will be melted with the MR system.
I will have about 530 nights and exceeded 2 million points. I will have the right then to the status Gold lifetime.
Since 2011 I have the gold SPG lifetime. For me, nothing changes.
But when I will be platinum lifetime, I will have the same privileges as platinum even in former SPG?
It is not a minor detail. To be Gold spg, enough that the nights with MR grant the silver level.
I hope to create an even more exclusive for MR, otherwise it will be increasingly difficult to share the privileges platinum with SPG platinum (25 nights)

Paolo


----------



## elaine (Dec 18, 2015)

so weird. I got Gold one year and they keep renewing it! I have a M CC but have never had anywhere near 50 nights since 3 years. Also FYI--Hilton is matching Gold status thru Dec 31.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 18, 2015)

So, I spoke to an excellent MRP person who was able to clarify a few things on upgrading to the Gold status thingie. We discussed a couple options and I am going to take "a challenge" after January 1st. Will call back and ask for one.


Did not discuss liftetime, but this is where I am at the moment:

Lifetime Status

Nghts 58
Points 1,602,375                  

 I am not sure what this means, but will ask MRP next time I call. If anyone wants to explain this to me (using small words and sentences ) I would appreciate it.

I am progressing !


----------



## bazzap (Dec 18, 2015)

Beaglemom3 said:


> So, I spoke to an excellent MRP person who was able to clarify a few things on upgrading to the Gold status thingie. We discussed a couple options and I am going to take "a challenge" after January 1st. Will call back and ask for one.
> 
> 
> Did not discuss liftetime, but this is where I am at the moment:
> ...


The qualification criteria are detailed in
http://www.marriott.co.uk/marriott-rewards/member-benefits/lifetime-status.mi
Lifetime Silver Elite
250 nights + 1.2 million points 
Lifetime Gold Elite
500 nights + 1.6 million points
Lifetime Platinum Elite
750 nights + 2 million points


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 18, 2015)

bazzap said:


> The qualification criteria are detailed in
> http://www.marriott.co.uk/marriott-rewards/member-benefits/lifetime-status.mi
> Lifetime Silver Elite
> 250 nights + 1.2 million points
> ...



  Thanks.
  I have a long way to go.


----------



## sfwilshire (Dec 18, 2015)

mav said:


> I have the opposite problem, tons of nights not enough points. Don't think I'll live long enough to make lifetime platinum



Same here. Passed 1000 nights but still 243K from Lifetime Platinum points. Will probably make it if I work three or four more years with current travel patterns.

I regret the hundreds of nights stayed in Residence Inns through the years where you only get half the points. They are my last choice now when choosing a Marriott. I like Homewood Suites much better anyway if I want an extended stay property.

Sheila


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 18, 2015)

Also note, if you transfer points out, those are subtracted from your lifetime points. Though the person getting them transferred in, it adds to their lifetime points.


----------



## GreenTea (Dec 18, 2015)

Beaglemom3 said:


> So, I spoke to an excellent MRP person who was able to clarify a few things on upgrading to the Gold status thingie. We discussed a couple options and I am going to take "a challenge" after January 1st. Will call back and ask for one.
> 
> 
> Did not discuss liftetime, but this is where I am at the moment:
> ...



??  How do you only have 58 nights?


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 18, 2015)

GreenTea said:


> ??  How do you only have 58 nights?



Good question.

Let me start by explaining why I have so many points, but so little nights.

Hopefully, this will make sense unless I'm missing something. Yes, my points:nights ratio is lopsided.

I have 2 platinum Marriott Custom House weeks. I exchange them for MRPs every year, 250,000 total. I've had them for 5 years now. My "S.E". (spousal equivalent, aka Doug) has a silver Ocean Watch unit, which gives 75,000 pts. These are transferred over to my account. I received 50,000 points when I signed up for the MRPs Visa. I use the card as much as I can.

I've used a lot of points for hotel stays, but they did not count towards nights until this past November. I have earned a few nights for each $3k spent on the card

Hopefully, my accumulated nights will go up in the next few years now that reward stays will count as nights. My Marriott stays are almost always on redeemed MRPs.
-


----------



## gblotter (Dec 21, 2015)

Weird scenario ...

Despite having only 52 nights in 2015, apparently Marriott has decided to renew my Platinum Elite status. Go figure.

I see this message when I logon to Marriott.com

"Congratulations! Your Platinum Elite status has been renewed."

We do spend an awful lot on our Marriott Rewards VISA, so perhaps that has something to do with it.


----------



## marisajo (Dec 23, 2015)

Same here.  I'm not even sure how I got Platinum last year, but see that it has been renewed, despite not even reaching Gold this year.  We too use the Marriott Visa heavily.  Best part about platinum for me is the Premier status on United...got me into first class on one flight over Thanksgiving and me plus one of my companions on the return flight.  I'm not sure how I'll ever fly economy again!


----------



## m61376 (Dec 24, 2015)

Nice- renewed here too, even though short on the number of nights. Been burning the VISA lately as well; kitchen renovations are $$$$, as we've been finding out.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 24, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> ... During the past few years there have been incorrect Status and/or Rollover Nights notifications generated by preliminary changeovers, so it's a good idea to take a screen shot or printout of your "Account Activity" and "Nights Detail" account information on Dec 31st, just in case.



Repeating what was posted in the OP, these December "Congratulations, Platinum renewed!" messages that show up one time in online MR accounts are similar to other errors in other years.  It could be that things work out exactly as these messages indicate but I'd wait until the final accounting is done in January to be sure.

Flyertalk also has their annual thread about these glitches and in it a few folks mentioned a new parameter advised by reps- "if I have 160 nights over a three year period, they extend the Platinum."  We'll have to see if it plays out.


----------



## Quilter (Dec 24, 2015)

Beaglemom3 said:


> I've used a lot of points for hotel stays, but they did not count towards nights until this past November. I have earned a few nights for each $3k spent on the card
> 
> -



I hope you've used a lot of those MR points on some nice trips!

When I first looked at your post I thought you were sitting on 1,600,000 points and I wondered why you weren't using them.   I talked to an owner at the hot tub once who said they had over a million MR points but her husband didn't like hotels.   They also have children and grandchildren.   I told her I could help her use them 

Can I ask. . .when you turn in the timeshares and figure the cost of each MR point what do you come up with?


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Quilter said:


> I hope you've used a lot of those MR points on some nice trips!
> 
> When I first looked at your post I thought you were sitting on 1,600,000 points and I wondered why you weren't using them.   I talked to an owner at the hot tub once who said they had over a million MR points but her husband didn't like hotels.   They also have children and grandchildren.   I told her I could help her use them
> 
> Can I ask. . .when you turn in the timeshares and figure the cost of each MR point what do you come up with?



  I wish I had that many in the bank, but as you noted, this is the amount I have used and spent on great places; London x 2, Paris x 2, Key West (upcoming), St. Augustine (Casa Monica), etc. Currently, I have 377,525 points (this includes 2016's MRPs).

 Long story short, Cliff Notes version:

  Got an excellent deal on these. Right place, right time - for a change. My outlay was small considering the units came with MRPs
  I haven't done the cost : point ratio on these yet,  but I should.

 I acquired these 2 Platinum weeks due to a "blessed fluke".  I bought these at a Marriott auction in 2011 for $4k each. At the auction, the attorney-auctioneer for Marriott announced and explained the amount of points that came with each season;  125k for platinum, 110k for gold and 75k for silver. I questioned this as I had never heard of MRPs with resale units even at a Marriott auction. Anyway,  I got the units, but had to "go to the top" to get the points. Cannot say enough good things about Marriott's highest management and the CH management. They righted things.

ETA: Marriott corrected this practice and has taken measures not to award MRPs at their own sanctioned auctions. Fortunately for them, I was the lone bidder at the auction.

 Here is the long version:  http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=154467&highlight=custom+house+auction


----------



## downtownrb (Dec 24, 2015)

Quilter said:


> I hope you've used a lot of those MR points on some nice trips!
> 
> When I first looked at your post I thought you were sitting on 1,600,000 points and I wondered why you weren't using them.   I talked to an owner at the hot tub once who said they had over a million MR points but her husband didn't like hotels.   They also have children and grandchildren.   I told her I could help her use them
> 
> Can I ask. . .when you turn in the timeshares and figure the cost of each MR point what do you come up with?



Well Custom House maintenance fee was $1550 in 2015 for 125k points.  That is 1.24 cents a point.

I personally value Marriott Reward points at around .7 cents each and personally would never convert my week to points just because in my opinion is not worth it at more than .7 cents each.  But there are some properties out there where you can make out even at a 1.24 cent cost.

I am like some of the previously mentioned people and sitting on millions of points - all from work travel though.  I only redeem them if I get more than .7 cents a point in value out of them.


----------



## CCR (Dec 24, 2015)

Do December purchases count on the Visa?  I tried to spend a ton in November, but I could also put more on my December purchases if they'll count for 2015.  I am at 73 nights just 2 night away from that platinum status.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 24, 2015)

We're sitting on a boatload of Points from spends on the Marriott VISA, haven't exchanged any Weeks for them since it was required as a condition of sale for the first year of use when we purchased our Weeks.

Contrary to everything the MRP-savvy folks say here on TUG I couldn't care less how much they're worth in dollars because as far as I see it, they were a freebie for something we'd be doing anyway (using a VISA.)  We've used some for a few Travel Packages and - horror of hours! - individual hotel nights.  Eventually we plan on using the bulk of them for major trips after Don retires.  If they devalue further in the meantime, oh well.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 24, 2015)

CCR said:


> Do December purchases count on the Visa?  I tried to spend a ton in November, but I could also put more on my December purchases if they'll count for 2015.  I am at 73 nights just 2 night away from that platinum status.



  My cutoff date was December 20th. Not sure what yours may be. Give MRP a call.

  Is it worth it to you to purchase 2 nights at a low cost Marriott near you using points or cash ?

  The reason why I'm asking this is because it was one of the scenarios the Marriott Rep and I discussed when I was trying to get more nights. There is a $76/night Marriott two towns over from me in Bedford, Ma. I gave it some thought, but decided against it. If so, the stay has to be done by Dec. 31st, I think. Maybe Jan 1st, but am not sure.

=


----------



## CCR (Dec 24, 2015)

Beaglemom3 said:


> My cutoff date was December 20th. Not sure what yours may be. Give MRP a call.
> 
> Is it worth it to you to purchase 2 nights at a low cost Marriott near you using points or cash ?
> 
> ...



Good idea.  I noticed there is a catagory 1 hotel for 7500 points a night so I thought about using 15000 points to get there but I can't decide if it is worth it.  

I would need to really hurry and do some spending as my visa bill date closes on the 27th.  We thought the 3 nights my husband stayed at a Marriott in September/December would count but since a corporate account paid the bill they won't let us count those   I love your picture, I'm a proud nurse too. Well now a nurse practitioner


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 24, 2015)

I am five nights short of Platinum this year. We are going to Europe next year. It would have been good to be Platinum, but I think I will get similar benefits by being Gold. Not sure how much the Premier Silver would have been worth since we are flying United. We will already get one free bag by flying intercontinental. My wife was Premier Silver a couple years back and it did get us one upgrade, on Copa Airlines. Not sure it would have helped get us both upgraded with as stingy as they are with upgrades these days.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 24, 2015)

CCR said:


> Good idea.  I noticed there is a catagory 1 hotel for 7500 points a night so I thought about using 15000 points to get there but I can't decide if it is worth it.
> 
> I would need to really hurry and do some spending as my visa bill date closes on the 27th.  We thought the 3 nights my husband stayed at a Marriott in September/December would count but since a corporate account paid the bill they won't let us count those   I love your picture, I'm a proud nurse too. Well now a nurse practitioner



  Yes, decisions and which road to take !

  The photo is a throw back to when "we wore the cap".

  I was an RN & NP  (FNP & then just AP) for many years. Then I went to law school (because NP/Grad school wasn't enough torture  ). Did medical-legal/mega-pharma work for several years. I retired early and just do pharmaceutical, adverse events, consulting. I do maintain my NP license. All this means is that I have more time to enjoy timesharing travel now.
  I enjoy your posts.

  J


----------



## CCR (Dec 25, 2015)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Yes, decisions and which road to take !
> 
> The photo is a throw back to when "we wore the cap".
> 
> ...


Beaglemom,

Wow, you've done it all.  I worked in a law firm for many years as a LNC but mostly just teach at a University now and consult on the side.  I do teach forensic nursing and include the LNC role in my course.   I am currently helping with a case and looking for an expert Anesthesiologist right now.  If you know of one, please share by a pm, I definitely can't use anyone local 

 My husband went to law school and watching him go through that torture was enough for me!  I need these timeshares to force him time to take a vacation   Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 25, 2015)

CCR said:


> Beaglemom,
> 
> Wow, you've done it all.  I worked in a law firm for many years as a LNC but mostly just teach at a University now and consult on the side.  I do teach forensic nursing and include the LNC role in my course.   I am currently helping with a case and looking for an expert Anesthesiologist right now.  If you know of one, please share by a pm, I definitely can't use anyone local
> 
> My husband went to law school and watching him go through that torture was enough for me!  I need these timeshares to force him time to take a vacation   Merry Christmas!!



  You've done it all as well.

  I thought the adjustment to retirement would be a lot harder, but it's been a breeze. Love getting up when I want to and staying up late.  Enjoy consulting and selecting cases of interest "when the spirit moves me".
 Now I fit consulting in around my timeshare and hotel travels. 

 Forgot to say that I fractured my L. tibial plateau and tore my meniscus 3+ years ago. That took a lot out of me, but I am mostly recovered.


  All the anesthesiologists I know/knew have retired, so cannot recommend or refer. Sorry. If I think of anyone, I will PM.

 =


----------



## CCR (Dec 25, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> I am five nights short of Platinum this year. We are going to Europe next year. It would have been good to be Platinum, but I think I will get similar benefits by being Gold. Not sure how much the Premier Silver would have been worth since we are flying United. We will already get one free bag by flying intercontinental. My wife was Premier Silver a couple years back and it did get us one upgrade, on Copa Airlines. Not sure it would have helped get us both upgraded with as stingy as they are with upgrades these days.



I agree with you.  Thanks for the advice dioxide. I have always looked at your posts as very valuable with in-depth knowledge of the Marriott systems.  I hope you are having a nice Christmas.


----------



## CCR (Dec 25, 2015)

Beaglemom3 said:


> You've done it all as well.
> 
> I thought the adjustment to retirement would be a lot harder, but it's been a breeze. Love getting up when I want to and staying up late.  Enjoy consulting and selecting cases of interest "when the spirit moves me".
> Now I fit consulting in around my timeshare and hotel travels.
> ...



Oh that sounds so nice to be able to travel and work around your schedule if it sounds like a good fit.   I hope to be in your shoes in 25-30 years.


----------



## billymach4 (Dec 29, 2015)

*Who would have thought!*

Due to unexpected business travel this year I am ending up with 90 nights, and over 290K in points. Wow Wee! I even gave up my MR card, but reapplied mid year! Skyrocketed to Platinum. Never would have imagined.


Lifetime Status

Nights 321
Points 399,614

How did that happen? 


Anyway I know I have seen the metric somewhere mentioned many times in the past. This leads me to my next question. What is the monetary value of a MR point. Something close to 1 cent per point? Whoever has the most accurate value please reply.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 29, 2015)

billymach4 said:


> Due to unexpected business travel this year I am ending up with 90 nights, and over 290K in points. Wow Wee! I even gave up my MR card, but reapplied mid year! Skyrocketed to Platinum. Never would have imagined.
> 
> 
> Lifetime Status
> ...



1 cent per point is probably the average if you are straight up redeeming for a hotel stay. Though many domestic stays are not worth using MR points for. You can get well over 1.5 cents by using them for international travel, especially to Europe when you convert them to a travel package. Use the air miles you get from the travel packages for business class flights and you can probably get over 2 cents per point out of them.


----------



## billymach4 (Dec 29, 2015)

*Let me rephrase the question*

I need to decide if it is worth it to convert Marriott Reward points to True Blue, or Virgin Elevate points. How do I find out the value of a MR point? It is most likely about 1 cent per point? But I need to be precise in order to make an educated and accurate decision. 


Conversely I am asking the same question of the TrueBlue , Virgin America Boards.


----------



## thinze3 (Dec 30, 2015)

downtownrb said:


> .....  I am like some of the previously mentioned people and sitting on millions of points - all from work travel though.  I only redeem them if I get more than .7 cents a point in value out of them.




OUCH!  I want to get at least 1.5 cents before I pay with points.  Here is the Fairfield I stay at in Dallas when visiting family. As you can see it is about 1.8 cents per point. 

10,000 points for stay
179.67 USD (includes tax)

With the Marriott card and elite bonus, it's not worth paying with points at only .07 cents value IMO.


----------



## billymach4 (Dec 30, 2015)

Say for example it is 7/10ths of a penny. This would be expressed at .007 for mathematical purposes in order to arrive at a monetary value in dollars and cents.

So 100,000 MR points would be valued at $700.

.007 x 100,000 = 700

Agree, disagree. Thoughts comments?


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 30, 2015)

billymach4 said:


> Say for example it is 7/10ths of a penny. This would be expressed at .007 for mathematical purposes in order to arrive at a monetary value in dollars and cents.
> 
> So 100,000 MR points would be valued at $700.
> 
> ...



Those numbers are right, and it would probably be more clear to put it as $0.007 per point. That makes it clear that you aren't even talking about a whole penny.

100,000 points at $0.007 per point works out to $700 alright, but I don't agree that is a good value to get when redeeming MR points.


----------



## icydog (Dec 30, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> I think you should still get 5 elite nights for your reward stay. It should be based on the nights you stayed, not the nights you actually paid points for.
> 
> One good thing is that roll over nights also count toward your lifetime nights. So it is like getting them twice. I have lots of nights toward lifetime status but are not even close when it comes to lifetime points.



You do not get Elite Nights for Reward nights. Sorry.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 30, 2015)

icydog said:


> You do not get Elite Nights for Reward nights. Sorry.



You do now, there was a recent policy change. Started 11/1/2015.

http://loyaltytraveler.boardingarea...ficates-for-elite-nights-starting-nov-1-2015/

Also see post #7.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 30, 2015)

Yes, good news:

http://thepointsguy.com/2015/10/marriott-rewards-program-changes-coming/


#3.

-


----------



## icydog (Dec 30, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> You do now, there was a recent policy change. Started 11/1/2015.
> 
> http://loyaltytraveler.boardingarea...ficates-for-elite-nights-starting-nov-1-2015/
> 
> Also see post #7.




WHAT! Are you kidding me!  That's terrific! 

 That's why I love Tug.  I completely missed that announcement. Sorry Dioxide!  I should have never doubted you!


----------



## icydog (Dec 30, 2015)

Back to the topic: 

This is my report.

Right now Silver Lifetime Status
Nights 482
Points3,233,336

18 more nights and I'll be lifetime Gold. That's excellent!

This year, ending tomorrow, I'm platinum with 89 nights for 2015. 
That means a rollover of 14 nights. Is that right?


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 30, 2015)

icydog said:


> Back to the topic:
> 
> This is my report.
> 
> ...



You will only roll over 14 nights if you didn't have any roll over points from 2014 in to 2015. If you did, subtract those nights from the 14 and that is how many you will roll over in to 2016. If your roll over from 2014 in to 2015 was more than 14 nights, you won't get any roll over in to 2016.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 2, 2016)

I had 89 this year, just under 50 last year but was still granted gold.   The "gift" last year doesn't affect rollover, right?   I will have 14 this year?


----------



## icydog (Jan 2, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> You will only roll over 14 nights if you didn't have any roll over points from 2014 in to 2015. If you did, subtract those nights from the 14 and that is how many you will roll over in to 2016. If your roll over from 2014 in to 2015 was more than 14 nights, you won't get any roll over in to 2016.



My rollover for 2015 was only 2 nights.  What do you think will be my rollover in 2016.


This is my tally for 2015:

Nights Detail

0 nights needed to renew Platinum level
Nights stayed 64
Paid:64
Redeemed:0
Bonus nights 25
Promotional:0
Rewards Credit Card:23
Rewarding Events:0
2015 rollover:2
2016 total 89


----------



## Fasttr (Jan 2, 2016)

icydog said:


> My rollover for 2015 was only 2 nights.  What do you think will be my rollover in 2016.
> 
> 
> This is my tally for 2015:
> ...



You will roll 12 nights.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 2, 2016)

---deleted---


----------



## icydog (Jan 2, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> ---deleted---


Was it something I said?  That caused you to rethink your post? :ignore:


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 2, 2016)

icydog said:


> Was it something I said?  That caused you to rethink your post? :ignore:



Nothing you said. I read your activity incorrectly and my response was completely wrong. So instead of making myself look like a doofus, I deleted my post


----------



## icydog (Jan 2, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> Nothing you said. I read your activity incorrectly and my response was completely wrong. So instead of making myself look like a doofus, I deleted my post



Whew.  That makes me feel better.  I was afraid I'd said something stupid!


----------



## pspercy (Jan 4, 2016)

Just a quick question, if you're an owner do your nights count as "Stays"?

Looks like they do now, I had 7nts + 1redemption showing last year. The redemption was from the free night with Marriott Visa -which is now good for a year 

The seven nights was from using my week in Maui. Maybe it always counted & I just didn't notice ! I'm at 45 so my 2016 week will put me over 50.


----------



## bazzap (Jan 4, 2016)

Yes, owner nights have counted as stays since 30th June 2008.


----------



## jpc763 (Jan 4, 2016)

SueDonJ said:
			
		

> _"2015 Total" Nights Earned this Year
> <less> "2014 rollover" Nights (from 2014 to 2015)
> <less> Number of Nights required for Status held as of 12/31/15 (10 Silver, 50 Gold, 75 Plat)
> <equals> Rollover Nights for 2015 into 2016_



Nights Detail

15 nights needed to renew Gold Elite level
40 nights needed to achieve Platinum level
Nights stayed16
Paid:16
Redeemed:0
Bonus nights19
Promotional:0
Rewards Credit Card:19
Rewarding Events:0
2015 rollover:0
2016 total 35

So based on the above calculation, I should have Silver status this year with 25 roll over nights?  Will I get the 19 reward nights in 2016 as well?

Thanks, John


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 4, 2016)

Just a note to say that I called and spoke to MRP customer service. I had a very informative rep who explained things to me that I had found confounding before. Yes, the fog has lifted.

  She informed me that I was eligible for a "Gold Challenge" which, if satisfied, would grant me Gold Status until December 31, *2017*.  
  This requires 6 PAID stays, not just 6 nights from now until March 30th. 

  Remember, _stays_ and not just_ nights_.
  That is, for example, 2,3,4, etc. contiguous nights = 1 stay. 
  One lone night = 1 stay. 
  Redemption stays and the bonus anniversary night do not count.

 I have 3 separate, one night stays, already planned and they count even though I reserved them months ago. I'll pick up 3 more here and there before the end of March.

 YMMV !  So, call MRP and ask if you're eligible for the "Gold Challenge". Not sure if there's a Platinum Challenge. They can explain things much better re: qualifying. I'm not sure how I qualified, so can't help you on the particulars.

  -


----------



## mdurette (Jan 4, 2016)

bazzap said:


> Yes, owner nights have counted as stays since 30th June 2008.



I get them for II exchanges and getaway purchases too.


----------



## mdurette (Jan 4, 2016)

Has MR updated all accounts already?

In the fall, I received an email that said retain gold for fewer nights.  Get 38 nights by 12/13 and retain gold until Feb 2017.

Mid December I had 37 nights.    I can see my CC points posted to my account on 12/31.  (I had charged over $7,000 so I know I earned at least 1 night there)

My summary states:

Nights Detail
13 nights needed to renew Gold elite level
38 nights needed to achieve Platinum level
Nights stayed10
Paid:10
Redeemed:0
Bonus nights27
Promotional:1
Rewards Credit Card:26
Rewarding Events:0
2015 rollover:0
2016 total37


This nights detail seems all messed up.   The entire upper part half looks like 2015 data and not really sure how I have 37 nights for 2016 already????


----------



## Fasttr (Jan 4, 2016)

mdurette said:


> Has MR updated all accounts already?
> 
> In the fall, I received an email that said retain gold for fewer nights.  Get 38 nights by 12/13 and retain gold until Feb 2017.
> 
> ...



The numbers you are seeing are 2015 numbers but they have changed the titles to the next year. Its a bit confusing for sure. 

As for your cc nights for December charges, I don't think those hit until about January 10th, so 37 nights might be your final number for 2015.


----------



## icydog (Jan 4, 2016)

pspercy said:


> Just a quick question, if you're an owner do your nights count as "Stays"?
> 
> Looks like they do now, I had 7nts + 1redemption showing last year. The redemption was from the free night with Marriott Visa -which is now good for a year
> 
> The seven nights was from using my week in Maui. Maybe it always counted & I just didn't notice ! I'm at 45 so my 2016 week will put me over 50.



Over 50? Your 2015 year is over.  The nights you stayed last year only count for status in 2016. The nights you earn in 2016 will count toward elite status in 2017. 

If you are talking about cumulative nights for lifetime elite status-- then you are correct you will have 50


----------



## icydog (Jan 4, 2016)

jpc763 said:


> Nights Detail
> 
> 15 nights needed to renew Gold Elite level
> 40 nights needed to achieve Platinum level
> ...



Based on the figures above. You have 35 nights and no rollovers from 2015. You are silver for 2016 and you will have 10 rollover nights for this year to add to your 2016 total. So yes, based on the above information just with your stayed nights you will be silver again next year.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 4, 2016)

Fasttr said:


> The numbers you are seeing are 2015 numbers but they have changed the titles to the next year. Its a bit confusing for sure.
> 
> As for your cc nights for December charges, I don't think those hit until about January 10th, so 37 nights might be your final number for 2015.



It is odd. I am seeing some strange numbers. The labels have changed, but I had 70 nights before the end of the year. Now it shows 67 nights. I don't get it. Should have done a screen shot like Sue suggested in the first post.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 4, 2016)

icydog said:


> Based on the figures above. You have 35 nights and no rollovers from 2015. You are silver for 2016 and you will have 10 rollover nights for this year to add to your 2016 total. So yes, based on the above information just with your stayed nights you will be silver again next year.



The problem is that jpc763 is actually gold, not silver. It indicates "nights to renew gold". So they will have 0 rollover nights since they didn't exceed 50 nights in 2015. It is possible that Marriott will renew their gold again automatically, but still 0 roll over nights.


----------



## Fasttr (Jan 4, 2016)

jpc763 said:


> Nights Detail
> 
> 15 nights needed to renew Gold Elite level
> 40 nights needed to achieve Platinum level
> ...





icydog said:


> Based on the figures above. You have 35 nights and no rollovers from 2015. You are silver for 2016 and you will have 10 rollover nights for this year to add to your 2016 total. So yes, based on the above information just with your stayed nights you will be silver again next year.



icydog...your reply is not correct.  Its a bit confusing right now, because the titles for the lines have been changed to the next year, but the actual results are still last year results.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 5, 2016)

79 nights for me, even though I cut way back on my Marriott stays.


----------



## Fasttr (Jan 10, 2016)

Appears the changeover has started. My account is now only showing 2016 elite nights but has yet to show rollover nights from 2015.  In prior years, layering in the rollover nights has usually occurred within a day of seeing this first step completed.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 10, 2016)

Fasttr said:


> Appears the changeover has started. My account is now only showing 2016 elite nights but has yet to show rollover nights from 2015.  In prior years, layering in the rollover nights has usually occurred within a day of seeing this first step completed.



Yup, mine is updated also. Though mine is exactly as it should be. No rollover nights for me  since I had so many roll over from 2014.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 10, 2016)

Mine is also partially updated correctly, showing 2016 Stay and Credit Card Nights but no Rollover Nights credited yet.  Lifetime Status is correctly updated as well (need 18 to attain Lifetime Plat which will happen this year. )


----------



## Fasttr (Jan 10, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> Lifetime Status is correctly updated as well (need 18 to attain Lifetime Plat which will happen this year. )



Although if you have rollover nights, they have not added the double dip of the 2015 to 2016 rollovers into the Lifetime nights as dioxide45 posted about in post #8.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 10, 2016)

Fasttr said:


> Although if you have rollover nights, they have not added the double dip of the 2015 to 2016 rollovers into the Lifetime nights as dioxide45 posted about in post #8.



Ah, that's right!  I'll watch for it.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 10, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> Take a look at Sue's thread about this topic.
> 
> _[Link disabled after threads merged.]_
> 
> You should have 22 nights roll over. You will only roll over what is above your current silver level (10 Nights). Then you have to subtract the roll over nights that were from 2014.





SueDonJ said:


> I've been doing some editing while you're reading, hope it doesn't confuse you further.
> 
> I agree with Dioxide, if your numbers don't change before year-end you should be Silver Elite through Feb '17 with 22 Rollover Nights:
> 
> ...




Update: It is showing now, for my recalculated total, that I have 2 rollover nights. It says that I need 8 more for Silver.

I am going to call tomorrow for an explanation.

Not getting how this was calculated, even their own rep gave me a lot more.

It's always something.



=


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 10, 2016)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Update: It is showing now, for my recalculated total, that I have 2 rollover nights. It says that I need 8 more for Silver.
> 
> I am going to call tomorrow for an explanation.
> 
> ...



I would give them a couple days before calling. They may not be done with all the back end work. It might end up being right in the next few days.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 10, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> I would give them a couple days before calling. They may not be done with all the back end work. It might end up being right in the next few days.



  Thank you. Great idea. 

   Will do.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 10, 2016)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Thank you. Great idea.
> 
> Will do.



I agree with Dioxide because the changeover is always done in segments.  The past couple years it's been relatively quick with only a day or two in between but in the past they've taken up to a week to finalize all aspects.  I'd give them until at least Wednesday before calling, and then only if you see that your account isn't finalized while others are reporting here that theirs are.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 11, 2016)

My rollover just posted this afternoon.


----------



## Fasttr (Jan 11, 2016)

GreenTea said:


> My rollover just posted this afternoon.



Yep, mine just posted as well.  

As did the double dip of the rollovers hitting my lifetime nights.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 11, 2016)

Fasttr said:


> Yep, mine just posted as well.
> 
> As did the double dip of the rollovers hitting my lifetime nights.



Yep, mine too.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 11, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> I would give them a couple days before calling. They may not be done with all the back end work. It might end up being right in the next few days.





SueDonJ said:


> I agree with Dioxide because the changeover is always done in segments.  The past couple years it's been relatively quick with only a day or two in between but in the past they've taken up to a week to finalize all aspects.  I'd give them until at least Wednesday before calling, and then only if you see that your account isn't finalized while others are reporting here that theirs are.



  Again, thanks. Correct info as always.

  My 22 posted today and lifetime updated.

  80 nights with 1,614, 543 points.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Jan 11, 2016)

Jan 11 and I already have 33 nights! I must have a time machine.


----------



## bazzap (Jan 12, 2016)

Mr. Vker said:


> Jan 11 and I already have 33 nights! I must have a time machine.


Very good. 
I can't quite match you, but I do have 16 nights by Jan 11 (just showing this morning) so not too bad a start.


----------



## mav (Jan 12, 2016)

Oh WOW! Just checked mine rollover 66 nights


----------



## Mr. Vker (Jan 12, 2016)

bazzap said:


> Very good.
> I can't quite match you, but I do have 16 nights by Jan 11 (just showing this morning) so not too bad a start.



15 are CC nights. Renews in January... Gives a boost to start the year.


----------



## bazzap (Jan 12, 2016)

Mr. Vker said:


> 15 are CC nights. Renews in January... Gives a boost to start the year.


Well, my 10 CC nights are not due until the end of the year, so i am getting closer to you.
But then I read May's post about 66 rollover nights!!!


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 12, 2016)

I just barely made Platinum last year, so I only have 4 rollover nights (plus 15 credit card nights coming soon).  Love this head start on status!


----------



## frank808 (Jan 13, 2016)

Only had 62 rollover nights but i got platinum premiere status for the very first time.  Wifey had 86 rollover nights but only got platinum status.  Wonder if marriott will send me a new card?


----------



## pafort (Jan 16, 2016)

*Platinum Premier*

Nights Detail

0 nights needed to renew Platinum level
Nights stayed 7
Paid:7
Redeemed:0
Bonus nights: 83
Promotional:0
Rewards Credit Card:0
Rewarding Events:0
2015 rollover: 83

2016 total: 90

Gold Lifetime Status

Nights 548
Points 1,813,528

between platinum or platinum premiere, what are the differences?


----------



## pafort (Jan 16, 2016)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Just a note to say that I called and spoke to MRP customer service. I had a very informative rep who explained things to me that I had found confounding before. Yes, the fog has lifted.
> 
> She informed me that I was eligible for a "Gold Challenge" which, if satisfied, would grant me Gold Status until December 31, *2017*.
> This requires 6 PAID stays, not just 6 nights from now until March 30th.
> ...



The gold challenge is nonsense.
Every time I have to do five days somewhere, like platinum, do 5 different reservations, and I take 500 points for each stay as platinum gift (total 2500).
And 'that Marriott has "forced" to do so because the platinum gift they give it only once if one book 5 consecutive nights.
Also changing room every night (like platinum make a late check out, so I have no problem even to sleep until 14h00).

Follow my advice, delete the only booking for three days, and make 3 different. With 3 different bills!
Sorry for my english

Paolo


----------



## Mr. Vker (Jan 19, 2016)

frank808 said:


> Only had 62 rollover nights but i got platinum premiere status for the very first time.  Wifey had 86 rollover nights but only got platinum status.  Wonder if marriott will send me a new card?



You're premier and she's only platinum? I wouldn't even talk to her anymore. Show her what status means!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 19, 2016)

pafort said:


> The gold challenge is nonsense.
> Every time I have to do five days somewhere, like platinum, do 5 different reservations, and I take 500 points for each stay as platinum gift (total 2500).
> And 'that Marriott has "forced" to do so because the platinum gift they give it only once if one book 5 consecutive nights.
> Also changing room every night (like platinum make a late check out, so I have no problem even to sleep until 14h00).
> ...




Paolo,
  Your English is just fine.

  Molte Grazie for your advice.

  Jeanne


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jan 20, 2016)

I signed up for a Marriott rewards credit card.  They are supposed to give me one free night a year in one of their hotels (not sure what category but I can guess).  I am at a gold level and about 100K MRP. 

Question, do the MRP points expire after a period of time if I don't use them?  Also, does my 1 free night awarded every year have an expiration point as well?  I was hoping that I could save them up and use several consecutively.


----------



## topmom101 (Jan 20, 2016)

Free night certificates can only be used in a category 1-5 and, yes, they do expire. Use it within one year of your anniversary date or lose it.

Just tried to use mine today but, unfortunately there are no category 1-5 Marriott hotels anywhere in Key West.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jan 20, 2016)

pafort said:


> between platinum or platinum premiere, what are the differences?



I was Premier for the first time last year and couldn't really tell any difference.

Nights Detail
30 nights needed to renew Platinum level
Nights stayed 4
Paid:4
Redeemed:0
Bonus nights41
Promotional:0
Rewards Credit Card:0
Rewarding Events:0
2015 rollover:41
2016 total  45

Gold Lifetime Status

Nights  1,055
Points  1,772,264


----------

